# اجهزة كشف الذهب والكنوز الدفينة تحت الارض



## goooold (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*تقدم شركة النجم الفضي المتحدة التجارية أفضل أنواع الأجهزة العالمية الاحترافية لكشف الذهب و الكنوز الأثرية في باطن الأرض و أجهزة كشف الذهب الخام التصويرية – الرادارية - الكهرومغناطيسية – الاستشعارية .. وبكل فخر نقدم لعملائنا مجموعة من الأجهزة المتميزة - قمة التكنولوجيا الحقيقية لكشف الذهب الدفين والآثار الحجرية والكهوف والسلالم والمغارات في باطن الأرض بكل احتراف – وكشف الذهب الخام وعروق الذهب والذهب الرملي بوضوح يفوق التصور والخيال.
**********************************************
الأنظمة التصويرية و الرادارية ,و أنظمة المسح الطبقي
EXP 5000
GPA 1000
GD 5005
GPA 1000
GOLDEN KING PLUS
GOLDEN GATE PLUS
الأنظمة الكهرومغناطيسية و الحث النبضي
6 LORENZ DEEP MAX
AREX 17
JEOTECH
GARRET GTI
GARRETT AT PRO
GPX5000
SPECTRA V/3
الأنظمة الاستشعارية
GRAVITATOR
NOVA EURO GOLD
BIONIC 01
BIONIC X4
SCANMASTER
أنظمة الأمن و السلامة
الأجهزة التفتيش و البوابات الأمنية
**********************************************
إن أجهزتنا الوحيدة بالعالم القادرة على اكتشاف القبور والكهوف والسراديب والمغارات الدفينة .إن أجهزتنا الوحيدة بالعالم القادرة على إلغاء معدن الحديد والمعادن الغير ثمينة من عملية التنقيب وتفصيلها .تفضلوا بزيارتنا ألان في دولة الكويت لتشاهد الجهاز بعينك لترى الحقيقة كاملة من خلال تجربتك الجهاز بنفسك لنؤكد لكل المنقبين عن الكنوز والدفائن بان الحلم أصبح حقيقة وواقع وليس خيال ... لنؤكد إن مشقة التعب والحفر قد انتهت مع وجود أجهزتنا المميزة 
**********************************************
دولة الكويــــت - الفروانية - جانب مجمع المغاتير - االدور الثالث - شركة النجم الفضي المتحدة التجاريــــــــة
تليفون
0096599094070
0096599094080
البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]
الموقع الالكتروني
ط§ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظƒط´ظپ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‡ط¨ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ… ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ط¯ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظپظٹظ†ط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظƒظ†ظˆط² ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط±ظٹط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظپظٹط©

أقوى تكنولوجيا أجهزة كشف الذهب و المعادن و الكنوز و الدفائن و الاثارMetal Detectors ,Long Range Locator,GoldenGate ,أجهزة ...
*


----------



## goooold (6 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## مسوق العرب (20 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

